# Problem updating p5-Module-Build-0.3624



## Speedy (Mar 4, 2011)

p5-Module-Build-0.3624 build fails with following:

```
===>  Building for p5-Module-Build-0.3624
version version 0.87 required--this is only version 0.82 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.3/Module/Metadata.pm line 19.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.3/Module/Metadata.pm line 19.
```
What is *version version 0.87* ... ? ï¿½jr


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2011)

This is probably about devel/p5-version, which is a dependency. The current version is (since 3/3) 0.88. You should probably update your ports tree and make sure _all_ of your ports are up-to-date.


----------



## Speedy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, that was it. Why 
	
	



```
portupgrade -a
```
 didn't fix it is beyond me.


----------



## piggy (Mar 7, 2011)

```
===>  Configuring for p5-Module-Build-0.3624
*** BOOTSTRAPPING version ***
*** BOOTSTRAPPING Module::Metadata ***
Can't locate auto/version/vxs/_VERSION.al in @INC (@INC contains: t/lib t/bundled lib /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9 .) 
at lib/Module/Build/Base.pm line 17
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at lib/Module/Build/Base.pm line 17.
Compilation failed in require at lib/Module/Build.pm line 15.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at lib/Module/Build.pm line 15.
Compilation failed in require at ./Build.PL line 21.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./Build.PL line 21.

These additional prerequisites must be installed:
  requires:
    ! version (we need version 0.87)
    ! Module::Metadata (we need version 1.000002)
*** Error code 2
```

Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably the same issue and solution as mentioned in [thread=22281]this thread[/thread].


----------



## piggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Speedy said:
			
		

> Thanks, that was it. Why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same for:


```
portmaster -a
```


----------



## piggy (Mar 7, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Probably the same issue and solution as mentioned in [thread=22281]this thread[/thread].


The problem was similar. The p5-version update was installed then for some reasons not correctly registered. I just had to delete, clean and install again the port to have it registered and consequently update the failing package.

Still, also for me, it is a mistery why:


```
portmaster -a
```

didn't fix the problem for me.

PS: where is the option to make the thread solved?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2011)

Merged and Solved.


----------

